# Regulator can't stop CO2 flow?



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Katie92 said:


> I'm using that little Fluval 88g CO2 kit; it's my first experience with putting my feet in the water with actual pressurized CO2. I heard some good reviews on it and figured it would be a decent learning experience for understand how pressurized CO2 works.
> 
> However, I'm a bit confused on how the regulator is supposed to work. Regulators are supposed to control the flow of CO2, right? When I try to shut off the CO2 for the night using the knob on the Fluval 88g regulator, it won't work. I can twist the thing as hard as I can to the right but it still won't get me anything less than 2-3 bubbles per second. I'm really worried about the CO2 levels in my 5-gallon aquarium; the drop checker is a yellow-green and I don't want to gas my microrasboras overnight. *Is the regulator defective*, or is it actually supposed to completely stop the CO2 flow? Should I use something like a wrench to get it to shut off or something? I'd be afraid if it was defective since I'm kind of paranoid of being around a tiny cylinder holding 1000psi.


Solenoid. Electronic switch. For our purposes this is what shuts off Co2 at night. Normally this is achieved by having it plugged in with your lights. The lights go out, the solenoid closes, Co2 stops. _Your system doesn't have this part. _

Needle valve. a/k/a "The Knob". Actually it's just a "valve" on this system I think. This regulates the flow (bps) of Co2 out of the system. 

It _should_ be capable of shutting off the co2 if it's functioning properly. Keep in mind, this may not be instantaneous. When my solenoid clicks off at night my Co2 still flows into the tank for a few minutes as the pressure in the line is relieved.


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah, okay, thanks. I take it solenoids can't be bought with this system, or can they? Would I need any sort of adapter or something (I can't imagine it being able to plug into the actual regulator)?

It's been over 12 hours since turning it as far clockwise as I physically can. Is this normal?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds like it's defective. Also, i'm prettu sure the fluval systems aren't actually regulators, but just on/off valves with a needle valve. You can't use a solenoid with a system like that.

I would bet that it's defective though, you should be able to tune it down to off or less than 1 bps if you desire.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I had the same issue after ~6 months of use. Fluval replaced the 'regulator' at no cost and free ship. Give them a call at their toll-free number on their website.


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

OVT, where did you find the number on their website? I've been looking all over Hagen's site but am going in circles.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Katie92 said:


> OVT, where did you find the number on their website? I've been looking all over Hagen's site but am going in circles.


Customer Service 1-800-724-2436 <<<USA


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Daximus --> roud:


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wait - what am I supposed to do with the opened cylinder after sending the regulator back?  Let it keep leaking CO2? How do I even remove it safely without being able to turn it off?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Katie92 said:


> Wait - what am I supposed to do with the opened cylinder after sending the regulator back?  Let it keep leaking CO2? How do I even remove it safely without being able to turn it off?


You can't. This is one of the reasons why we steer people away from these little kits.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

It sounds defective to me. You should be able to turn it off by hand.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Katie92 said:


> Wait - what am I supposed to do with the opened cylinder after sending the regulator back?  Let it keep leaking CO2? How do I even remove it safely without being able to turn it off?


It is a disposable cylinder. You need to disconnect your CO2 line, open up the regulator and let the CO2 leak out. Then you detach the regulator.

Make sure they give you a new disposable cylinder with the new regulator that they send you.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@Katie92: I did not have to ship anything back to Fluval. They took my word for it, no questions asked, even though my kit was 2+ months past the warranty.


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

OVT: lucky. I already emptied the canister last night and detached the regulator. The Fluval lady I spoke to told me to send her a copy of my receipt via email, which I did yesterday morning, but still haven't heard a response back. Should I try calling Drsfostersmith instead? They're who I ordered it from online.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Then you might get TWO replacements 
Almost happened to me with a defective CoraLife light fixture, but that's another story.


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, so after only half a week from talking to the Fluval spokesperson, I got a new valve AND a new canister, free of charge.  Definitely props to them for good customer service. The new valve works wonderfully and easily shuts off with a half-twist or so of the knob. Currently running at 1 bubble per 2-3 seconds.

I did, however, make a stupid mistake when twisting it together and accidentally loosened it a little when not paying attention, so I got a little frostbite-burn-thing on my index finger. It's reeally sore, but nothing to worry about, right? ._.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Katie92 said:


> Wow, so after only half a week from talking to the Fluval spokesperson, I got a new valve AND a new canister, free of charge.  Definitely props to them for good customer service. The new valve works wonderfully and easily shuts off with a half-twist or so of the knob. Currently running at 1 bubble per 2-3 seconds.
> 
> I did, however, make a stupid mistake when twisting it together and accidentally loosened it a little when not paying attention, so I got a little frostbite-burn-thing on my index finger. It's reeally sore, but nothing to worry about, right? ._.


Glad they got you straightened out. And yes, you will be fine with your little boo boo, lol.


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, good. XD


----------

